#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > اخبار: اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی

## dbchista

سلام

این استوری گذاشتن داره کل اینترنت رو میگیره دیگه...
اولش از یکی دوتا اپ موبایل شروع شد و بعدش با اینستاگرام دیگه غوغا کرد و کلی طرفدار پیدا کرد.
بعد شبکه های اجتماعی دیگه هم ازین روش استفاده کردند. بعدش گوگل وب استوری رو اضافه کرد.
حالا هم پینترست...
پینترست story pin رو اخیرا اضافه کرده. البته برای همه فعال نیست و هر کی میخواد میتونه درخواست بده.
ظاهرا استوری های پینترست شبیه استوری های اینستا هستند و میشه هایلایت شون کرد.(البته خودشون بهش میگن پین کردن)

فعلا :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام
دومین پست امروز رو که یکم هم جالبه تقدیم تون می کنم.

مهم ترین کلماتی که بین ژانویه 2020 و ژوئن 2020 تو آمریکا سرچ شدند، اینا هستند:
- علایم ویروس کرونا
- واکسن
- تب
- ضدعفونی کننده
- کوید و ***که (COVID and Hiccups)
این مورد آخری واقعا جالب بود برام. نمی دونم چرا فکر کردن ***که و کرونا (COVID and Hiccups) بهم ربط دارند!!

امیدوارم نیاز نباشه که اینا رو جستجو کنید.
هرچند که فک کنم همه مون اولی رو دست کم یبار سرچ کرده باشیم. :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

نمی دونم چیزی در مورد Duck Duck Go می دونید یا نه. اینم یه موتور جستجوئه.
Duck Duck Go تو ژانویه 2021 برای اولین بار به 100 میلیون جستجو رسیده.
دلیل محبوبیتش ادعایی هست که در موردش میشه -وفاداری به حریم خصوصی کاربران-
این موتور جستجو در سال 2020 حدود 24 میلیارد جستجو رو جواب داده که نسبت به سال قبلش حدود 57% رشد داشته.
(دسامبر2020-79 میلیون جستجوی روزانه
دسامبر2019-48 میلیون جستجوی روزانه)

این سومین پست امروز بود.
امیدوارم بهره ببرید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------

*Mersad1116*

----------


## Mersad1116

> سلام
> 
> نمی دونم چیزی در مورد Duck Duck Go می دونید یا نه. اینم یه موتور جستجوئه.
> Duck Duck Go تو ژانویه 2021 برای اولین بار به 100 میلیون جستجو رسیده.
> دلیل محبوبیتش ادعایی هست که در موردش میشه -وفاداری به حریم خصوصی کاربران-
> این موتور جستجو در سال 2020 حدود 24 میلیارد جستجو رو جواب داده که نسبت به سال قبلش حدود 57% رشد داشته.
> (دسامبر2020-79 میلیون جستجوی روزانه
> دسامبر2019-48 میلیون جستجوی روزانه)
> 
> ...


سلام 
علت اصلی محبوبیت این موتور جستجو به دلیل فناوری تور هست و همینطور این موتور در محیط دارک وب محبوبیت زیادی داره و تقریبا کار در این موتور غیر قابل ردیابی و رصد هست

----------


## dbchista

سلام
امروز شهر ما بارون بهاری داشت -(بله، بهاری)- و یه جمعه دلچسب داشتیم.
الانم آماده ام که دومین پست امروزم رو بذارم به افتخار اینستاگرامرها.


اینستا یه ویژگی جدید اضافه کرده.
Recently Deleted


"Recently Deleted" یا اخیرا حذف شده چی هست؟
پست ها، استوری ها یا پیام هایی که حذف می کنید، تشریف می برند اونجا.
خب! چه کاری بود حالا! مگه "آرشیو" هم بخشی از همین کارا رو نمی کرد؟


Recently Deleted یه مزیت اصلی که داره برا حفظ امنیت صفحه تونه.
اگه بخواید محتوای پوشه Recently Deleted رو بازیابی یا حذف کنید باید ثابت کنید که مالک صفحه هستید و این یه درجه امنیت صفحه اینستا تونو بالا میبره.


اگه اینستایی باشید حتما این خبر خوشحال تون کرده.
با آرزوی بهترین شادی ها :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام
شنبه بخیر

اینستاگرام قصد داره حالت به اشتراک گذاری پست ها تو استوری رو به طور آزمایشی، تو بعضی از مناطق حذف کنه.
دلیل این کار اشتراک بیش از حد محتوای پست ها و استوری ها ست (خداییش منم ازین کار خسته شدم).
اینستا می خواد کاربرا برای تولید محتوای با کیفیت تو پست ها و استوری ها تلاش کنند (نه اینکه مدام محتوای پست رو، استوری کنند).

فعلا همینا
با بهترین آرزوها :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

چند تا موتور جستجو معرفی می کنم، برا جستجوی عکس:

- Tin Eye: خاصیت جستجوی معکوس هم داره یعنی عکس رو بده اطلاعاتی رو که در مورد اون عکس هست رو بهت میده.
- Google Images: میدونم اینو همه تون میونید اما اینم میدونم که خیلیاتون نمی دونستید گوگل هم خاصیت جستجوی معکوس رو داره و کلی فیلتر دیگه برا عکسایی که میخواد نشونتون بده.
- Yahoo Image Search: اینم میشناسید و خوبه بدونید که بازم خاصیت جستجوی معکوس داره و فیلترهاش مثل گوگل, قایم نیستند!
- Bing Image Search: یه فیلتر جالبی که داره اینه که اجازه میده عکسای افراد رو با توجه به نحوه عکسبرداری انتخاب کنید(فقط صورت یا سر و شانه ها)
- Pic Search: من نظر خاصی ندارم در موردش امیدوارم شما خوشتون بیاد.
- Yandex Image Search: یه موتور جستجوی روسی هست که یکی از امکانات جالبش Similar Image هست.
- The NYPL Digital Collection: یه بایگانی بزرگه از تصاویر عمومی
- The New York Public Library Digital Collection: تصاویر دیجیتالی داره با کیفیت بالا از کتاب های تاریخی-نقشه ها-مقالات و...
- Getty Images
- Shutterstock

اگه انگیزه تون خیلی بالاست واسه جستجوی عکس، این سه تای آخری رو هم امتحان کنید ولی زحمت داره دیگه.

شب خوبی داشته باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام
اوقات به کام

بینگ میگه: حدود 15% از درخواست های کاربران دارای غلط املایی هست که ممکنه به ارائه پاسخ نادرست منجر بشه.
برای حل این مسئله طبق گفته خودشون جامع ترین سیستم تصحیح املایی رو ساختند.
بینگ از یک روش یادگیری عمیق برای اصلاحات اشتباهات املایی استفاده میکنه که از مدل BART فیس بوک الهام گرفته شده.
بینگ از این تصور که بسیاری از زبان های دنیا به زبان های دیگه مربوط هستند، استفاده می کنه.

با بهترین آرزوها :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

TikTok داده های 1 ساله رو آنالیز کرده و 10 موضوع که بیشترین رشد رو داشتند و 10 موضوع هم که بیشترین محبوبیت رو داشتند معرفی کرده.
این اطلاعات به بازاریاب ها و سرمایه گذارها کمک میکنه برای اهداف بعدی شون برنامه ریزی کنند.
تو آمریکا و کانادا بیشترین رشد مربوط به:
- خانه و باغ (156%)
- کمپینگ (113%)
- بازی ویدئویی (104%)
- پخت و پز (57%)
بوده.
این رشد بی ارتباط به شرایط کرونایی و محدودیت سفر و ... نیست.

موفق باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

یوتیوب تو به روزرسانی جدیدش به creator ها اجازه میده ببینن مخاطب هاشون چه کانال های دیگه ای رو(تو 28 روز گذشته) تماشا کردند.
اگه این عدد شامل مدت کمتری باشه مثلا یه هفته، اطلاعات نمی تونن چندان معتبر باشند چون نوسان دارند ولی در نظر گرفتن یه بازه 28 روزه ثبات بیشتری از رفتار کاربرها رو نشون میده.

با بهترین آرزوها :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

یوتیوب تو به روزرسانیش (فک کنم مارس آینده) می خواد امکان بارگذاری "ویدئوهای کوتاه" رو تو آمریکا فعال کنه.
قبلا تو سپتامبر 2020 این کار رو تو هند انجام داده که هنوز تو نسخه بتا هستند.

به نظر میرسه یوتیوب می خواد از TikTok جا نمونه.
چون امکاناتی که این ویدئوهای کوتاه دارند شبیه امکانات TikTok هست.

این ویدئوها "short-form video" گفته شدند که من ویدئوی کوتاه ترجمه کردم. اگه معادل بهتری می دونید خوشحال میشم به منم بگید.

روز خوبی داشته باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------

*mohammadhadi*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

یوتیوب در حال اضافه کردن روش های جدید برای ایجاد درامد توسط سازندگان هست.
یوتیوب قصد داره فرصت های جدید کسب درامد رو برای creator ها ایجاد کنه...یکی از این ایده ها -ایده ویدئوی کوتاه هست که تو پست قبلی گفتیم.
یه ایده دیگه -"تشویق" هست _(این غیر از لایکه و یه انیمیشن هست که بالای ویدئو نشون داده میشه)_ که فقط تو دسکتاپ و اپلیکیشن یوتیوب تو گوشیای اندروید در دسترسه(تو آمریکا-استرالیا-برزیل-هند-ژاپن-کره-مکزیک-نیوزلند)

با بهترین آرزوها :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------

*mohammadhadi*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل در 24 فوریه میزبان اولین قسمت از سری رویدادهای جدید با عنوان Central Live هست.
این برنامه قراره اولین رویداد از سری رویدادهای رایگان باشه که گوگل، سئوکارها و وبمسترها رو دور هم جمع میکنه.
اولین رویداد یه آزمایشه برای فهمیدن این که چطوری میشه از رویدادهای زنده مجازی برای ایجاد یه تجربه تعاملی با وبمسترها، استفاده کرد.
ثبت نام تو این رویداد از طریق وب سایتش امکان پذیره eventsonair.withgoogle.com (البته به ما اجازه ورود نمیدن).
کسایی که نمی تونند به صورت زنده تو رویداد شرکت کنند می تونند محتوا رو تو کانال یوتیوب Google Search Central مشاهده کنند.

تو این رویداد این افراد هستند:
Cherry Prommawin، Danny Sullivan، Ashley Berman Hale، Martin Splitt، Kristina Azarenko، Gary Illyes، John Mueller

سربلند باشید. :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

فک می کنید گوگل مپ، هر روز چند تا دریافتی داره؟
بیشتر از 20 میلیون تا.
این اطلاعات شامل رتبه بندی، آدرس، ساعات کاری و... هستند.
گوگل برای پردازش این اطلاعات و تایید یا رد شون (یا مجازات شون) از الگوریتم ها- یادگیری ماشین و عوامل انسانی استفاده میکنه.
سال گذشته میلیون ها نفر رو اعمال قانون کرده (محتواها و سایت هایی که قوانین گوگل رو نقض می کنند یا کیفیت پایینی دارند).
اطلاعات گوگل مپ تو دسکتاپ و موبایل برای بیشتر از 15 میلیون نقطه تو دنیا قابل دسترسی هست.

موفق باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

صبح بخیر-عیدتون مبارک-روز پدر مبارک

لینکدین با ویژگی های (جزیی) جدید به روز شد. این ویژگی ها برای کمک به کسب و کار افراد ایجاد شدند.

- فرم هایی برای صفحات محصول(Lead Gen): صفحات محصول قبلا وجود داشتند اما فرم Lead Gen که بخشی از اطلاعاتش از قبل تکمیل شده، اخیرا اضافه شده.
- راه هایی برای به اشتراک گذاری محتوا بین همکاران تو تب My Community
- راه های اندازه گیری تاثیر حمایت از کارمندان روی محتوا و مشارکت بیشتر

روز خوبی داشته باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

آخرین نسخه موزیلا امکان مسدودکردن *سختگیرانه* کوکی ها رو فراهم میکنه. موزیلا این کار رو برای محافظت از داده های کاربر انجام میده. موزیلا ادعا میکنه: "ما معتقدیم شما حق حریم خصوصی دارید. نباید به صورت آنلاین ردیابی شوید".
عدم دسترسی به تمام داده های کاربر برای بازاریاباب ها ناامید کننده ست اما مالکیت این داده ها به عهده کاربرا هست و خودشون باید تصمیم بگیرند.

موفق باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

- هر ماه 1/8 میلیارد نفر از گروه های فیس بوک استفاده می کنند
- بیش ازنیمی از کاربران تو پنج گروه یا بیشتر هستند
- گروه هایی که با جوامع محلی و شهرها ارتباط دارند بیشترین احساس تعلق رو ایجاد می کنند
- بیشتر از 50% کسایی که یک گروه آنلاین رو به عنوان مهم ترین گروه خودشون می دونند بیشتر از یک سال به اون گروه تعلق داشتند

این داده ها کمی هستند اما به طور کلی نتایج یفی هم وجود دارند.

- گروه های آنلاین به افرادی که تو فضای آنلاین چندان شناخته شده نیستند فرصت رهبری میدند
- هنوز مشخص نیست که احساس تعلق و ارتباط در یک فضای آنلاین پایدار هست یا نه

موفق باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

توییتر اجازه می دهد تا کاربران با استفاده از"ُSuper Follow" از توییت ها کسب درامد کنند.
این ویژگی به کاربران امکان می دهد ماهانه در ازای دریافت محتوای برتر، هزینه ای دریافت کنند.

موفق باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام
وقت بخیر

بینگ به روز شد.
تو این به روزرسانی ویژگی های بصری ارتقا پیدا کردند.
مهم ترین بخش هاش SERP های اینفوگرافیک مانند -و- Rich result ها برای جستجوهای محلی هستند.
Rich result ها فعلا قرار برای آمریکا تو دسترس باشند.

با بهترین آرزوها :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

TikTok پرسش و پاسخ رو به کامنت های ویدئوها اضافه میکنه(Q&A).
کاربرهامی تونند با انتخاب علامت سوال تو گوشه پایین سمت راست، اونو به عنوان پرسش و پاسخ تعیین کنند.
صاحب اکانت میتونه سوال ها رو، شناسایی کنه و جوابی برای دیدن همه بذاره.
به سوال ها میشه متنی یا ویدئویی جواب داد. پاسخ ویدئویی به ویدئوی اصلی لینک میشه.

صاحب اکانت میتونه مستقیما پاسخ بده یا از Inbox یه پاسخ سریع ارسال کنه.

(این ویژگی TikTok خیلی جذابه...کاش اینستاگرامم ازش کپی کنه!-مگه استوری گذاشتن رو از اسنپ چت کپی نکرد؟!-)

موفق باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

چیزی درمورد ChekMarc شنیدید؟
خودمم همین چند دیقه پیش خوندم...
اینم یه شبکه اجتماعیه با رویکرد جدید.
یه جورایی هدفشو "متحد کردن" دنیا بیان میکنه. 

تو ChekMarc مشاغل مجاز به تبلیغ نیستند و کاربرا نمی تونند انتظار "پول" داشته باشند.
ChekMarc میگه: زمان، تجربه و دانش باید محور اصلی باشند نه پول(حرف قشنگیه ولی محدودیت هایی که گذاشته کاری میکنه اصلا بهش فکر نکنی)

عرض کنم خدمتتون که افراد می تونن به عنوان Explorers یا Catalysts فعالیت داشته باشند.
Explorers: کسایی هستند که دنبال شغل یا یادگیری هستند.
Catalysts: کسایی هستند که می تونند دانش یا تجربه شونو به اشتراک بذارند.

ChekMarc یه سری محدودیت تو ارسال سوال و جواب داره. همینطور تو دفعات ویرایش پروفایل تون هم محدودیت دارید.

مثل اینستاگرام که تیک آبی داره، یه V داره که برای داشتنش باید مدارک دولتی ارائه بدید.

هنوز معلوم نیست کاربرا بهش اعتماد کنند یا نه(چون اطلاعات زیادی میگیره)

شب خوبی داشته باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

"رازهایی درباره اینستاگرام که اگر انتظار رشد تجاری دارید باید بدانید"
قسمت اول

تو مارس 2016 اینستاگرام نحوه نشون دادن پست ها رو از "تقویم زمانی" به "بهترین" تغییر داد.

تو ژوئن 2018 اینستاگرام شش عامل اصلی رتبه بندی خودش رو به اشتراک گذاشت.

این شش عامل تو دو تا گروه سه تایی طبقه بندی میشند:
گروه اول
-علاقه: رفتار کاربر نسبت به پست های مشابه
-آخرین وضعیت: پستی که نسبت به پست های دیگه، تازه منتشر شده
-رابطه: چقدر به شخصی که اون پست رو منتشر کرده نزدیک هستید(کامنت، تگ و...)

گروه دوم
-هر چند وقت یه بار اینستا رو چک می کنید
-اگه کسای زیادی رو فالو کنید ممکنه پستای یه شخص خاصی رو دیر به دیر ببینید
-مدت زمانی که تو اینستا می گذرونید

فعلا همینا
یک یا دو قسمت دیگه هم داریم :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

"رازهایی درباره اینستاگرام که اگر انتظار رشد تجاری دارید باید بدانید"
قسمت دوم

-اینستاگرام با در نظر گرفتن استفاده شما از اینستا پست شما رو رتبه بندی میکنه

-اینستاگرام دوس داره شما هفته ای سه بار پست بفرستید
(دوشنبه، چهارشنبه، جمعه)
(شنبه، سه شنبه، پنج شنبه)

-پستاتونو تو ساعاتی بذارید که فالوراتون از اینستا استفاده می کنند
اگه یه الگوی مشخص داشته باشید بهتره، اینستا خوشش میاد

-سعی کنید هر هفته 8 تا 10 عدد استوری بذارید. یعنی هر روز بیشتر از دو تا استوری باشه رو پروفایل تون

-دوس داره هر هفته 1 الی 3 تا IGTV بذارید

-محتوای قدیمی رو دوباره تو استوری منتشر کنید

-دوس داره از جدیدترین ویژگی هاش استفاده کنید

-ظاهرا ترتیب امتیاز دهی به پست ها به این شکل هست:
1-share
2-save
3-comment
4-لایک

*البته بعضیا هم میگن اول save بعد share

امیدوارم تو اینستاگرام هم بدرخشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

آتش سوزی دیتاسنتر OVH خیلی از سایت های محبوب دنیا از جمله WP Rocket و Imagify رو تحت تاثیر قرار داد.

دیتاسنتر OVH تو استراسبورگ فرانسه، شعله ور شد و هزاران شغل رو تو دردسر جدی انداخت...علت آتش سوزی هنوز اعلام نشده...
OVH در حال ذخیره سرورهای جدید تو سایر دیتاسنترها، برای مشتری های آسیب دیده، بعلاوه 10000 سرور جدید اضافی تو هفته های آینده هست.
اعلام شده که بعضی از سرورها به زودی راه اندازی نمی شند.
سایت هایی که نسخه پشتیبان دارند باید DNS خودشون رو تغییر بدند تا بتونند سایت شون رو دوباره بارگذاری کنند اما ممکنه راه اندازی دوباره سایت ها، چندین روز طول بکشه.

-بخاطر این حادثه واقعا متاثر و متاسفم..

 :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

"راه اندازی سرورهای OVH ممکنه تا 22 مارس(2 فروردین) طول بکشه"
برای بعضی از مشتری ها که تو این آتش سوزی خسارت دیدند پشتیبانی وجود داره اما برای همه اینطور نیست.
مشتریانی که از سرورهای Bare Metal استراسبورگ فرانسه استفاده می کردند تحت تاثیر این حادثه قرار گرفتند.
زمان تخمینی بهبودی 22 مارس هست اما قطعی نیست.
OVH اعلام کرده مشتریان خسارت دیده فاکتور جدید دریافت می کنند.
با وجود ارتباط مداوم OVH از طریق ایمیل، یوتیوب و صفحه رسمی شون، بعضی از مشتری ها احساس می کنند هیچ پشتیبانی دریافت نمی کنند.
پشتیبانی OVH اطمینان داد که بازپرداخت و جبران خسارت به مشتریانی که تحت تاثیر آتش سوزی قرار گرفتند، ارائه میشه.

بابهترین آرزوها :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

تو آپدیت جدید یوتیوب استودیو داده های جدیدی قراره به سازنده های ویدئو ارائه بشه.

یکی از این داده ها New and Returning Viewers هست که به سازنده ها اجازه میده ببینند چه کسی قبلا کانال رو دیده و چه کسی برای بار اول محتوا رو مشاهده میکنه.
این اطلاعات به سازنده های ویدئو کمک میکنه در مورد استراتزی های آینده شون تصمیم گیری بکنند.

سربلند باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

کارمندان سابق گوگل، موتور جستجوی جدیدی رو ایجاد می کنند.
Neeva توسط Sridhar Ramaswamy و Vivek Raghunathan تاسیس شده و در 3 مایلی دفتر مرکزی گوگل قرار داره.
هدف Neeva ارائه اینترنتی هست که وابسته به تبلیغات نیست.
پس چطوری قراره کسب درامد کنه؟
موتورهای جستجو از طریق تبلیغات کسب درامد میکنن برای همین رایگان هستند.
Neeva با آبونمان (subscription) قراره کار کنه  و هزینه اون بین 5 تا 10 دلار در ماه هست.
Neeva وقتی درباره حریم خصوصی صحبت میکنه نمیگه هیچ اطلاعاتی جمع نمیکنه بلکه میگه می تونید به اون اعتماد کنید تا داده هاتون رو به تبلیغ کنندگان یا اشخاص ثالث منتقل نکنید.
همچنین به Google API ها پایبند است و اطلاعات رو از طریق حساب ها یا برنامه ها به اشتراک نمیذاره.
البته یه استثناهایی هم داره که ممکنه اطلاعات رو به شرکتی خاص یا... بده.
همین طور امکان داره اطلاعات شما تجمیع یا شناسایی بشند یعنی اطلاعات تحت سیاست حفظ حریم خصوصی اون ها نیست.
در حال حاضر Neeva در مرحله بتاست و قراره امسال(2021) ارائه بشند.

سربلند باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

تو پست قبلی در مورد یه موتور جستجوی جدید صحبت کردیم که دو تا از کارمندان سابق گوگل طراحیش کردند.
"Neeva"
تو این پست می خوایم در مورد بعضی از اطلاعاتی که Neeva جمع آوری میکنه صحبت کنیم:
- ایمیل
- شماره تلفن
- نام
- اطلاعات مکانی
- تنظیمات کاربر
- آی پی آدرس
- اطلاعات پرداخت
- سیستم عامل و دستگاهی که استفاده می کنید
- شناسه های کوکی
- اطلاعات مربوط به مخاطبین شما
- نوع مرورگر و نسخه مورد استفاده
- صفحاتی که بازدید می کنید
- اطلاعاتی که تو "*فضا*ی" خودتون ذخیره می کنید.

*نوشته بود space که من *فضا* ترجمه کردم اما نمی دونم دقیقا منظورش چیه! نمی دونم منظورش همون device هست یا فضاهای ابری یا ...
اگه کسی بلده دقیق ترشو بنویسه.

بهترین آخرین روزهای قرن رو برا همه مون آرزو می کنم :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

پس از بیماری همه گیر کرونا، گوگل پیش بینی کرده که این 4 تغییر دایمی خواهد بود:
- پاسخ سریع به تغییر در عادات مصرف کننده
- رویدادهای مجازی ادامه 
- کار از خانه
- خرید آنلاین

*البته اینا از قبل هم وجود داشتند اما کرونا باعث شده درصدها به صورت قابل توجهی تغییر کنند:

- بیشترین تاثیر در درامد: ایتالیا 85% - آمریکا 75% - کانادا 75%
- تغییر عادت های خرید: پس انداز کردن 29% - کم کردن خریدهای غیرضروری 27%
- جستجو برای یادگیری آنلاین 400%  افزایش داشته (بیشتر بخاطر تعطیلی مدارس بوده)
- جستجو برای برنامه های تناسب اندام 200% افزایش داشته
- جستجو برای دوستی آنلاین 300% افزایش داشته
همین طور جالبه بدونید در شش ماه اول سال 2020 تقریبا 10% اتومبیل ها آنلاین فروخته شدند در حالیکه در کل سال 2018 فقط 1% اتومبیل ها، آنلاین فروخته شده اند

با قدردانی همه لحظه هایی که سال گذشته داشتیم، قرن گذشته داشتیم :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل تلاش میکنه تبلیغات مخرب رو مسدود کنه.
در سال 2011 بیش از 130 میلیون تبلیغ مسدود شد که این رقم در سال 2020 به 3.1 میلیارد تبلیغ مسدود یا حذف شده رسید.
در سال 2020 در آمریکا بیش از 5 میلیون تبلیغ (هنگام تایید نتایج) به انتخابات ارجاع میداد و بیش از 99 میلیون تبلیغ بد در مورد کرونا وجود داشت که سعی در سواستفاده از شرایط بیماری بود.
گوگل میگه تبلیغ کننده های مخرب با استفاده از cloaking سعی می کنند از شناسایی پنهان بشند.
تعداد اکانت های غیر فعال شده با 70% افزایش در سال 2020 بیش از 1.7 میلیون نفر هست.

با بهترین آرزوها :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

"برچسب های حریم خصوصی ios هدف حمله جدید DuckDuckGo علیه گوگل"

لیست طولانی اطلاعاتی که گوگل از کاربران ios جمع آوری میکنه موضوع آخرین حمله DuckDuckGo علیه این غول جستجو(گوگل) هست.
DuckDuckGo در حال انتشار پیام زیر در شبکه های اجتماعیش هست:
"پس از ماه ها توقف، گوگل سرانجا نشان داد که چه مقدار اطلاعات شخصی در chrome و برنامه های گوگل جمع آوری می کند. جای تعجب نیست که آنها می خواستند آن را پنهان کنند. جاسوسی از کاربران هیچ ارتباطی با ساخت یک مرورگر یا موتورجستجو ندارد"

از زمان اجباری شدن برچسب های حریم خصوصی(یعنی یه برنامه به چه بخش هایی از گوشی شما دسترسی داره) توسط اپل در ماه دسامبر، برنامه اصلی گوگل و کروم آپدیت نشده اند.
ماه ها آپدیت نشدن برای گوگل غیر عادیه و باعث میشه حدس زده بشه که گوگل از قوانین جدید اپل اونقدرا هم خوشحال نیست.
البته گوگل بالاخره آپدیت شد و حالا دسترسی هاش قابل مشاهده هست.

سربلند باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------

*HS13&86*,*mehrxad*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام
هنوزم سال نو مبارک

توییتر در حال آزمایش تغییراتی تو روند انتشار عکسه که شامل آپلود تصاویر 4k هست.
همین طور در حال آزمایش روی روش هایی هست که ویدئوی با کیفیت بالاتر رو از طریق یوتیوب مشاهده کنند.

در حال حاضر حداکثر اندازه فایل تصویری 5 مگا بایته. تصاویر 4k می تونند چندین برابر این اندازه باشند اما هنوز توییتر در این مورد حرفی نزده.
حداکثر وضوح فیلم ها هم 720p هست که اگه کاربرها بخواند ویدئویی باکیفیت 1080p یا 4k آپلود کنند، فشرده میشه و جزییات از دست میره.
کاربرهایی که از فشرده سازی ویدئوها توسط توییتر ناراضی هستند می تونند ویدئوی باکیفیت رو تو یوتیوب آپلود کنند و بعد لینکش رو توییت کنند.
این امکان فعلا فقط برای گوشیای ios فراهمه.

با بهترین آرزوها :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------

*HS13&86*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

Wix و Google اعلام همکاری گسترده کردند.

قراره با این همکاری مستقیما از Wix به داده های GMB(Google My Business) دسترسی داشت و مدیرتشون کرد.

Wix ابزارهای بازاریابی رو فراهم میکنه که به موفقیت مشاغل کوچیک کمک میکنه و تجارت آنلاین ساده تر میشه.
هرکاری که قبلا از طریق GMB انجام میشد حالا مستقیما از طریق Wix هم قابل انجم دادن هست.
Wix قبلا تجربه ادغام سرویس های گوگل رو داشته:
Google Search Console -
    Google Workspaces -
    Google Analytics -
    Google Tag Manager -
   Reserve with Google -GMB جدیدترین همکاری گوگل و Wix هست.

والریو سودریو(Valerio Sudrio) رییس EMEA در GMB میگه:
همراه با Wix ابزارهای اساسی ارائه میدیم که به صاحبان مشاغل کمک میکنه به طور موثر و فوری با مشتریای جدید و موجود تو اینترنت ارتباط برقرار کنند.

سربلند باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

اینستاگرام به کاربرها اجازه میده استوری ها رو پیش نویس(Draft) و ذخیره کنند تا بعدا بتونند منتشر کنند.
حساب اصلی توییتر اینستاگرام تایید کرد که این آپدیت تو راهه.

طبق اطلاعات اینستاگرام هرروز 500 میلیون اکانت از استوری استفاده می کنند.
از بین حساب هایی که از استوری اینستاگرام استفاده می کنند، یک سوم پر بیننده ها، مربوط به مشاغل هست.

با این آپدیت می تونید:
- استوری رو ایجاد کنید و تو زمان دلخواه منتشر کنید.
- اگه صفحه تونو به صورت تیمی مدیریت می کنید، می تونید محتوای استوری رو هم به صورت تیمی تولید کنید.
- اگه ادمین صفحه هستید، مالک صفحه می تونه قبل از انتشار، محتوای استوری رو تایید کنه.

سربلند باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام
سیزده به در بخیر

مایکروسافت امروز یه قرارداد به ارزش بیست و یک میلیارد دلار با ارتش آمریکا بست برای ساختن هالولنز.

اونایی که باسوادترند میگن که اهمیت این قرارداد خیلی بالاست-(نه به خاطر این مبلغ بزرگ)- و البته این ارزش نه به مایکروسافت ربط داره نه به ارتش!!

-پس به چی ربط داره!!-

تا حالا هیچ بیزینس جدی حول محور واقعیت افزوده وجود نداشته و یه دفعه امروز قرارداد به این بزرگی بسته شد.
در حالیکه خیلیا معتقد هستند که آینده کامپیوتینگ AR هست.
مجیک لیپ معلوم نیست چیکار داره میکنه.
اپل و فیس بوک عینک خودشونو ساختن(ولی مارکت دقیقی رو نتونستن تارگت کنن)
گوگل هم رو پروژه های کوچیک رایگان کار میکنه.

برای همین این قرارداد خیلی مهم شده.

اونقد مهمه که وسط سیزده به در دلم نیومد بمونه واسه فردا.
خودم با این خبر داغ تنوریه علمی-تجاری خیلی کیف کردم.
آرزو می کنم خودمونم ازین کارای حال خوب کن انجام بدیم.

*تو دنیای امروز "سرعت نوآوری" هست که کشورهای پیشرفته رو از هم متمایز میکنه.

خوش بگذره :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------

*ali m.g*,*HS13&86*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

صبح 14 فروردین بخیر
امیدوارم دیروز حسابی خوش گذشته باشه

دسترسی به فیس بوک آنالیتیکس بعد از ژوئن 2021 متوقف میشه.
این یعنی اینکه افراد کمتر از سه ماه فرصت دارند تا با گزینه های دیگه سازگار بشند.
این ابزارها برای جایگزینی پیشنهاد شدند:
- Facebook Business Suite: به کاربرها امکان میده اکانت تجاری فیس بوک و اینستاگرام خودشونو مدیریت کنند
- Ads Manager: اجازه میده کسب و کارها فعالیت های تبلیغاتی و نتایج رو مشاهده کنند
- Events Manager: می تونه به کاربرها تو تنظیم و مدیریت ابزارهای تجاری فیس بوک مثل Facebook pixel و Conversions API کمک کنه

فیس بوک دلیلی برای بستن فیس بوک آنالیتیکس ارائه نکرده و هنوز معلوم نیست که این تصمیم ارتباطی با به روزرسانی ios داره یا نه.

با بهترین آرزوها :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

کاربرها بیشتر از هر برنامه دیگه ای تو سه ماهه اول 2021 برای خریدهای درون برنامه ای در یوتیوب هزینه کردند.
کاربران تلفن های هوشمند در Q1 2021 نسبت به Q1 2020  حدود 9 میلیارد دلار بیشتر برای برنامه ها و بازی ها هزینه کردند(این افزایش ها بی ارتباط به کرونا نیست)
اما سوال اینه که مردم چی میخرند و در واقع پول کجا میره؟
به طور کلی خریدهای درون برنامه ای تو یوتیوب شامل موارد زیر هست:
- اشتراک ماهیانه یوتیوب که تبلیغات فیلم ها رو حذف میکنه
- اشتراک ماهیانه تو یه کانال خاص
- سوپر چت
- سوپر استیکر
در 3 مورد آخر، درامد به سازنده ویدئو تعلق میگیره.

بیننده های یوتیوب هر ماه به طور متوسط 38 ساعت محتوا تماشا می کنند.
در سال 2020 یوتیوب با توجه به زمان صرف شده تو همه بازارهای مورد تجزیه و تحلیل(به جز چین) رتبه 1 رو کسب کرده بود.

روز خوبی داشته باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

یوتیوب میخاد تاثیر پنهان کردن دیس لایک رو آزمایش کنه.
این دکمه حذف نمیشه اما تعداد دیس لایک ها نشون داده نمیشه.
اینستاگرام هم یه مدت ازین روش استفاده کرد(برای پنهان کردن لایک ها) اما عمر این آزمایش کوتاه بود و نهایتا به حالت قبلیش برگشت.

موفق باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

فیس بوک به کاربرها اجازه میده افرادی رو که می تونند برای پست هاشون کامنت بذارن، محدود کنند.
این کار رو میشه به طور کلی هم در مورد اکانت انجام داد هم در مورد پست ها.
کاربرها می تونند افرادی رو که مجاز به کامنت گذاشتن هستند با یکی از این روش ها انتخاب کنند:
- عمومی(همه)
- دوستان
- کسایی که منشن شدن

همین طور با فیلتر favorites به کاربرها امکان میده تا محتوای حداکثر 30 پروفایل رو در اولویت قرار بدند

سربلند باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

Yahoo Answers تو تاریخ 4 می 2021 بسته میشه و کاربرها تا 30 ژوئن فرصت دارند اطلاعاتشون رو بارگیری کنند. از اول آوریل 2021 هم فقط تو حالت خوندن خواهد بود. هیچ تغییری تو سایر خدمات یاهو یا اکانت یاهوی شما ایجاد نمیشه.
تو یه توییت که وایرال هم شده بسته شدن Yahoo Answers با آتیش سوزی تاریخی کتابخانه اسکندریه مقایسه شده.
به نظر میرسه کاربرها ناراضی اند و یه ماه فرصت رو برای بارگیری اطلاعات 16 ساله منصفانه نمی دونند.

موفق باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

DuckDuckGo از برنامه هاش برای جلوگیری از روش جدید گوگل تو ردیابی کاربران کروم، خبر میده.
گوگل در حال فاصله گرفتن از استفاده از کوکی های شخص ثالث هست اما در عین حال فناوری جدیدی به اسم FLoC رو داره توسعه میده.
گوگل ادعا میکنه FLoC حریم خصوصی بیشتری نسبت به کوکی ها ارائه میده.
DuckDuckGo کلا با ردیابی کاربرها مشکل داره مخصوصا که همه کاربرای کروم به طور خودکار با FLoC درگیرند و انتخاب کردنش به خودشون بستگی نداره.
گوگل FLoC رو تقریبا دو هفته اس که راه اندازی کرده و DuckDuckGo در حال برنامه ریزی برای مسدود کردنش هست.

موفق باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

فیس بوک در حال ارائه چندین آپدیت هست که شامل قابلیت زمانبندی استوری ها تو فیس بوک و اینستاگرام هست.
همین طور چند تا آپدیت جدید دیگه برای فیس بوک ارائه میشند:
- ویرایش پست های زمانبندی شده
- ایجاد و مدیریت آلبوم ها
- ذخیره پست ها به صورت پیش نویس

موفق باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

"Reddit Talk رقیب جدید Clubhouse"

کلاب هاوز یه شبکه اجتماعیه صوتی هست که فعلا محدود به دستگاه های اپل هست.
حالا ردیت هم قد علم کرده و قراره همچنین قابلیتی رو رونمایی کنه فعلا برای گوشی ها اما از نسخه دسکتاپ خبری نیست.
با توصیف هایی که شده Reddit Talk میخاد تجربه کاربری باکیفیت تری ارائه بده.
فعلا قراره همه چی آزمایشی باشه.

با بهترین آرزوها :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

کانال های یوتیوب می تونند اسم شونو تغییر بدند بدون اینکه رو اکانت گوگل شون تاثیر بذاره(تغییری رو اکانت گوگل شون بدند).

قبلا کسی که کانال داشت اگه می خواست اکانت یوتیوبشو تغییر بده باید این تغییر رو، رو سرویس های گوگل هم اعمال می کرد.

این تغییرات رو میشه هم رو دسکتاپ و هم رو گوشی انجام داد.

تغییر نام کانال، باعث نمیشه که URL کانال هم تغییر کنه و اگه می خواید URL هم تغییر کنه باید مراحل جداگانه ای طی کنید.

سربلند باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

اینستاگرام راه های جدیدی برای کسب درامد اضافه میکنه:

- مشارکت با برندها
- فروش محصول
- افیلیت(affiliate): پیشنهاد یه محصول دیگه

البته همه این کارها الانم امکان پذیره و پیج ها به صورت شخصی این فعالیت ها رو انجام میدن اما اینستاگرام میخواد این امکانات رو به خود برنامه اضافه کنه.

موفق باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

ادغام Pinterest با Shopify در حال گسترشه و به 1.7 میلیون نفر این امکان رو میده تا محصولاتشون رو را به پین ​​های قابل خرید تبدیل کنند.برنامه Pinterest Shopify سال گذشته در آمریکا و کانادا راه اندازی شد، و حالا تو 27 کشور دیگه در دسترسه.Shopify یک برنامه رایگان ارائه میده که افراد می تونن با نصب تو سایت شون، کاتالوگ محصولات شون رو در Pinterest بارگذاری کنند.

البته برای ما در دسترس نیست.

با آرزوی برکت و روشنی :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

ظاهرا قراره فیس بوک در راستای مبارزه با انتشار اطلاعات نادرست اقدامات بیشتری انجام بده، از تنزل دادن پستای جدید گرفته تا ارائه دلیل نادرست بودن! البته اینا قراره تو سطح فردی انجام بشه.
حالا درست نمی دونم که فقط در مورد اطلاعاتی مثل کرونا و ... که مهم اند قراره این اقدامات رو انجام بده یا دامنه بیشتری رو شامل میشه.
کاش یه اقامی هم انجام میشد در مورد کسایی که خودشونو دکتر-مهندس معرفی می کنند اماااا.... :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی: ....

موفق باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

نیویورک تایمز(NYT) گفته: گوگل در حال تغییر الگوریتم برای پایین آوردن رتبه سایت هایی هست که تهمت و ... در مورد افراد منتشر میکنن.
-هدف سایت هایی هست که اطلاعات(مثلا عکس های خیلی شخصی یا نامناسب)اشخاص رو منتشر می کنن و برای حذف این مطالب از مالکان اطلاعات پول دریافت می کنند-

-این سایت ها اسم قشنگی هم دارند: وب سایت های تهمت فروشی-

پاندو نایاک، معاون رییس جستجوی گوگل هم این مطلب رو تایید کرده که نیویورک تایمز موفق شده محدودیت های موتورجستجو رو برجسته کنه.

ببینیم چی میشه حالا :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

توییتر دکمه عضویت(اشتراک) رو تو پروفایل ها-برای ثبت نام در خبرنامه- اضافه میکنه.

پس از ثبت نام، خبرنامه ها به آدرس ایمیل مرتبط با حساب توییتر کاربر ارسال میشه.

تاریخ دقیقی برای راه اندازی این امکان اعلام نشده اما گفته میشه اول تو اندروید و دسکتاپ، بعد تو آی او اس راه اندازی میشه.

موفق باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

میگن که آمازون FLoC رو مسدود کرده.
Amazon.com , wholeFoods.com , zappos.com براساس کد وب سایت شون، مانع از جمع آوری اطلاعات کاربراشون میشند.
آمازون از اظهار نظر در این مورد خودداری کرده.

گوگل میگه FLoC برای محافظت از حریم خصوصی افراد در نظر گرفته شده و از یادگیری ماشین برای گروه بندی کاربرا براساس صفحات وب مشاهده شده استفاده میکنه، نه اینکه اونا رو در سطح فردی ارزیابی کنه.

موفق باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام
با گرمای تابستون چطورید؟ خودم که در حال سوختن و ساختنم :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی: 

عرض کنم خدمتتون که نسخه بتای موتورجستجوی Brave راه اندازی شده. گفته میشه این موتور جستجو توسط بیشتر از 100000 کاربر آزمایش شده. همین طور اخیرا 32 میلیون کاربر فعال داشته در حالیکه مارس گذشته این تعداد 25 میلیون نفر بود. اینطور که میگن Brave کاربرا رو ردیابی نمیکنه.
وجه تمایز Brave نسبت به رقباش:
-Privacy(حریم خصوصی): بدون ردیابی کاربرا
-User-first(اول-کاربر): اولویت با کاربره نه تبلیغات یا صنعت
-Independence(استقلال): فهرست جستجوی مربوط به خودشو داره و وابسته به موتورهای جستجوی دیگه نیست
-Choice(انتخاب): دارای گزینه هایی برای جستجوهای تبلیغاتی(این آپشن رو هنوز نداره ولی ظاهرا قراره به زودی اضافه بشه)
-Transparency(شفافیت): هیچ الگوریتم مخفی نداره و مدل های رتبه بندی باز(open ranking) ارائه میده
-Seamlessness(یکپارچه بودن): ادغام بین مرورگر و موتورجستجو بدون به خطر انداختن حریم خصوصی کاربر
-Openness(باز بودن): قراره به موتورهای جستجوی دیگه هم کمک کنه

البته Brave در ارائه نتایج تصاویر از bing کمک میگیره. این ممکنه استقلالشو به خطر بندازه اما حریم خصوصی کاربر رو به خطر نمیندازه

با بهترین آرزوها :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

GA4(Google Analytics 4)، افتضاح و غیرقابل استفاده و بسیاربد توصیف شده!! استفاده از GA4 مشکله و حتی کسایی که انتظار می رفت محصولات گوگل رو تبلیغ بکنند از GA4 انتقاد کردند. این انتقادها به گوگل میگه که استفاده از GA4 حتی برای سئوکارای حرفه ای مشکله چه برسه به کاربرای عادی. این انتقادها اونقد جدی هست که بعضیا میگن: کلمه"وحشتناک" دقیقا داره GA4 رو توصیف میکنه. بعضیا حتی پیش تر رفتن و گفتن داشته اشک شونو درمیاورده...

موفق باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام
صبح خیلی زودتون بخیر

فقط چندساعته که از ویندوز11 رونمایی شده. منم کمتر از یه ساعته که فهمیدم.
فعلا چیز زیادی در موردش نمی دونم همین قد عرض کنم که قراره اواخر امسال(2021) ارائه بشه.
تو این معارفه بیشتر راجع به حداقل مشخصات سخت افزاری لازم و رابط بصری ویندوز11 صحبت شده.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-11

جمعه خوبی داشته باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل میگه روزانه 100000 وب استوری جدید به سرچ ها اضافه میشه.
در مجموع بیشتر از 20 میلیون وب استوری، آنلاین هستند.
از اکتبر 2020، 6500 دامنه جدید اولین وب استوری شونو منتشر کردند.
وب استوریایی که مربوط به سبک زندگی هستند بیشترین طرفدار رو دارند.

موفق باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

پنل دانش(Knowledge Panel) گوگل یه شخص بی گناه رو به عنوان یه قاتل زنجیره ای معرفی کرده!
در حالیکه به نظر میرسه اطلاعات متنی به شدت کنترل میشند، اطلاعات تصویری به همون اندازه دقیق نیستند.
اشتباهات این الگوریتم ممکنه نتایج تاسف باری داشته باشه.
گفته شده که گوگل در حال رسیدگی به این موضوع هست.

سربلند باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

انتظار دارید یه چیزی بگم راجع به گوگل و فیس بوک و یوتیوب و...؟!...

با افتخار این پست تعلق داره به خودمون.
به سومین رویداد داده کاوی که دانشگاه شریف برگزار میکنه.

این رویداد برخلاف روال رایج دانشگاه ها(که درس می خونن واسه امتحان) یه متد جهان اولی داره(دارم فک میکنم چطوری بگم شما هم کیف کنید)
خلاصه اش اینه:
این رویداد، قشنگ علم و صنعت رو به هم وصل میکنه.

یه سوال واقعی رو مطرح می کنن و شرکت کننده ها جواب هاشونو ارسال می کنند.

سوال امسال مربوط به یکی از فروشگاه های اینترنتی کشورمون هست که می خواد با تحلیل داده، رفتار کاربرها رو برای انتخاب محصول پیش بینی کنه...

این لینک سوال هست:
https://challenge.datadays.ir/phase/4/4#

و این هم لینک رویداد هست:
https://datadays.ir/

هنوز فرصت ثبت نام هست، اما چیزی که مهم تر از ثبت نام و سوال و جواب و جایزه و... هست اینه که این دیدگاه رو ما هم پیدا کنیم و به حل مسایل مون نگاه علمی داشته باشیم.

این پست رو گذاشتم تا اگه دور و برتون نوجوونی، جوونی، دانشجویی، کسی بود که به هوش مصنوعی، کدنویسی و... علاقه داره این رویداد رو بهش معرفی کنید.
ظاهرا یه کار ساده ست اما همین ممکنه بهشون جهت بده تو انتخاب مسیر زندگی شون. یا بهشون امید بده که اینجا هم میشه کار بزرگ کرد.
شرکت کردن تو رویداد هیچ شرط خاصی نداره(سن، تحصیلات و...).
ثبت نامش هم رایگان هست.
منابع آموزشی رو هم رایگان در اختیارتون میذارند.
خودتی(یا تیمت) و تلاشت و راه حلت(یه فرصت عالی).

آرزو می کنم شما برنده شید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

آدام ماسری(مدیر اینستاگرام) میگه: "ما دیگه(فقط) برنامه به اشتراک گذاری عکس نیستیم"
و ادامه داده:
تمرکزشون تو برنامه های آینده رو creatorها، ویدئو، خرید و پیام رسانی هست.

موفق باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

TikTok طول فیلم ها رو سه برابر میکنه(از 60 ثانیه به 3 دقیقه).
بیشتر شبکه های اجتماعی امکان ویدئوهای 1 دقیقه ای رو فراهم میکنند اما ویدئوی 3 دقیقه ای کمی دور از ذهنه.

این کار باعث میشه بعضی از محتواها فقط بتونن تو TikTok وجود داشته باشند(و این یه مزیت رقابتیه).
این نشون میده که یه تغییر کوچیک مثل افزایش طول فیلم می تونه منجر به تغییرات غیرمستقیم و بزرگتر بشه.

راستی امروز روز قدم زدن پدر-دختریه  :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی: (یه بابای شگفت انگیز موقع قدم زدن دست دخترشم میگیره بی توجه به اینکه دخترش چقدر بزرگ و خانوم شده)
یه راز بگم بهتون: وقتی موقع رد شدن از خیابون بابام دستمو میگیره بیشتر از وقتایی که برام پول خرج میکنه احساس میکنم دوستم داره...

به سلامتی پدرها و دخترها :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل توسط مقامات رقابتی ضدانحصاری فرانسه، 500 میلیون یورو جریمه شده و دو ماه فرصت داره پیشنهادهای جدید رو ارائه بده.
چنین مذاکراتی بین گوگل و فرانسه تا حالا چندین بار اتفاق افتاده و خواسته شده که گوگل برای انتشار اخبار فرانسه هزینه پرداخت کنه.

بین گوگل و استرالیا هم مذاکرات مشابهی بوده.

ممکنه بعدا کشورهای دیگه هم چنین برخوردی با گوگل یا سایر غول های فناوری داشته باشند.

موفق باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

کلاب هاوس از مرحله تست خارج شده و برای همه در دسترسه.
دیگه نیاز نیست برای ورود به پلتفرم دعوتنامه داشته باشید.

 :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

مشکلات و قطعی هایی که تو Akamai به وجود اومده خیلی از سایت های مهم خبری، بانکی و بازی رو تحت تاثیر قرار داده و باعث قطعی تو ارائه خدمات شون شده!
Akamai گفته که دلیل این مشکلات به روز رسانی نرم افزاری بود که باعث ایجاد مشکل تو سیستم DNS شده، و گفتند که با متوقف کردن به روز رسانی فعالیت ها از سر گرفته شده.
همین طور گفتند: این مشکل یه حمله سایبری نبوده.

Akamai: یه شرکت بزرگ CDN(شبکه تحویل محتوا) هست تو ماساچوست.
DNS: سیستمی که نام دامنه رو به آدرس IP تبدیل میکنه.

برقرار باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

با توجه به تصویب طرح صیانت، پیشنهاداتی عرض می کنم خدمتتون تا اقلا اونقد که بضاعت داریم کسب و کار آنلاین تون کمتر آسیب ببینه:

- اگه کسب و کارتون رو شبکه های اجتماعی هست حتی الامکان ببرید رو وبسایت یا اگه براتون مقدور نیست دست کم دامنه تون رو ثبت کنید تا هر وقت که فرصت شد نام مناسب سایت تون رو داشته باشید

- ثبت دامنه .ir ساده ست و خودتون هم می تونید تو ایرنیک انجام بدید و هزینه اش هم 16000 تومنه

- اگه دامنه تون .com هست یه دامنه .ir هم بگیرید و ریدایرکت کنید به دامنه .ir تا بعدا تو تمدید دامنه .com براتون مشکل پیش نیاد(مگه اینکه مطمئن باشید می تونید دامنه .com تون رو تمدید کنید)

- حتما هاست ایرانی بگیرید

- دامنه و سایت تون رو تو اکانت های شبکه های اجتماعی تون معرفی کنید تا مشتری ها گم تون نکنند

با آرزوی دنیایی بزرگتر از کهکشان ها برای همه مون...

----------

*علی علی دادی*

----------


## dbchista

سلام
اوقات تون بخیر

اگه از TikTok برای تبلیغات کسب و کارتون استفاده می کنید این چند تا مورد راهنمایی تون می کنند تا نتیجه بهتری بگیرید:

- استفاده از ویدئوهایی با حداقل رزولوشن 720p: آمار نشون میده 83/19% ویدئوهای برتر این ویژگی رو داشتند
- ویدئوهایی با ابعاد عمودی: 82/13% ویدئوهای برتر این ویژگی رو داشتند که تاثیر 40/08% داشته
- استفاده از صدا(هر نوع صدا یا موسیقی): 93/02% ویدئوهای برتر این ویژگی رو داشتند که تاثیر 16/05% داشته
- استفاده از نسبت ابعاد 9:16 : 93/63% ویدئوهای برتر این ویژگی رو داشتند که تاثیر 60/45% داشته
- استفاده از زاویه های مختلف: 99/29% ویدئوهای برتر این ویژگی رو داشتند که تاثیر 40/56% داشته
- استفاده از کپشن یا متن در ویدئو: 73/22% ویدئوهای برتر این ویژگی رو داشتند که تاثیر 55/68% داشته

امیدوارم کسب و کار پررونقی داشته باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------

*nekooee*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

قراره توییتر برای احترام به حریم خصوصی کاربرا امکانات زیر رو هم ایجاد کنه:

- کنترل بیشتر رو لیست فالورها(حذف و ویرایش)
- آرشیو کردن پست ها(همون توییت ها)
- خروج از مکالمات توییتری
- پنهان کردن لایک ها

 :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:  قشنگ داره راه اینستا رو میره!! فقط موندم این آخری رو چرا آخه؟! اینستا یه مدت لایک ها رو مخفی کرد، طرحش خوب نبود دوباره نشون داد... تازه همینارم گفتند تا آخر امسال عملی می کنند-نه به این زودی!!- :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی: 

فعلا همینا

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل داره با اینستا و تیک تاک مذاکره میکنه که ویدئوهای اونارو ایندکس کنه.

دلایلی وجود داره که اینستا و تیک تاک راضی نیستند داده های مورد نیاز برای ایندکس شدن ویدئوها رو به گوگل بدند(تمایل دارند در مقابل چیزی بگیرند و این طبیعیه).
این شبکه های اجتماعی از طریق گوگل مخاطبای بیشتری جذب می کنند و گوگل هم با اضافه کردن میلیاردها ویدئو به فهرستش، به خودش کمک میکنه عمر بیشتری داشته باشه(حجم جستجوها هم بیشتر میشه)

ببینم میشه بازم پست گذاشت یا نه :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل شواهدی ارائه کرده که نشون میده برترین کلمه جستجو شده تو بینگ کلمه "گوگل" هست.

گوگل این شواهد رو به *دادگاه* ارائه کرده! البته منظورش پز دادن و افتخار کردن نیست!
گوگل دنبال لغو دستور antitrust(آنتی تراست) هست که منجر به جریمه 5 میلیارد دلاری شده(سال 2018).
گوگل متهم هست که از اندروید برای برتری نسبت به رقبا، استفاده کرده -چون کروم مرورگر پیش فرض اندروید هست، برا همین-
گوگل هم میگه این اتهام ناعادلانه هست و مردم خودشون انتخاب می کنند از گوگل استفاده کنند و مجبور نیستند.

آلفونسو لامادرید(وکیل) شواهدی ارائه کرده که نشون میده مردم خودشون به گوگل علاقه دارند...
فعلا معلوم نیست رای دادگاه تغییر بکنه یا نه.

با بهترین آرزوها :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل دیگه از اینترنت اکسپلورر11 پشتیبانی نمی کنه.
این خبر توسط Malte Ubl مهندس نرم افزار گوگل، در توییتر اعلام شده.
پایان پشتیبانی به این معنی نیست که گوگل از طریق IE11 قابل دسترسی نیست بلکه به این معنی هست که گوگل نسخه حذف شده موتور جستجو رو ارائه میده که میتونه نتایج اولیه رو برگردونه، نه موارد دیگه رو. یعنی هیچ کدوم از ویژگیای جدید گوگل در آینده با IE11 سازگار نخواهند بود.

قبلا وردپرس 5.8 هم این کار رو کرده بود.

این موضوع با Microsoft Edge که همراه ویندوز11 منتشر میشه، قراره برطرف بشه.

مراقب خودتونو عزیزانتون باشید، مخصوصا در برابر کرونا :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل اعلام کرد در حال آزمایش یه ویژگی جدید هست که به کاربرا اجازه میده بدون نیاز به کلیک مجدد رو نتایج جستجو، در حالیکه تو صفحه وب هستند نتایج جستجو رو مشاهده کنند. هدف اینه که به کاربرا کمک کنندنتایج جستجو رو مقایسه کرده و به آسونی بین صفحات سوییچ کنند.

این ویژگی دو تا تست داره. یکیشون Journeys هست که جستجوهای گذشته رو در یک موضوع مرتبط جمع آوری کرده و اونا رو با هم گروه بندی میکنه.
گوگل این ویژگی رو راهی برای خوشه بندی صفحات وب توصیف میکنه.
مثلا اگه طی چند هفته گذشته راجع به موضوع خاصی سرچ کردید و از صفحات خاصی بازدید کردید گوگل همه اون صفحات رو یه جا براتون میاره.
گفته شده که داده های Chrome Journeys به گوگل ارسال نمیشه و به صورت محلی ذخیره میشه.

تست دوم Google Side Panel Search هست که یه فرایند سه مرحله ای هست. با یه جستجوی معمولی و سپس کلیک روی یه وب سایت شروع میشه.
قسمت سوم یه پنل کناری هست که سمت چپ باز میشه تا نتایج جستجویی رو که کاربر روشون کلیک نکرده، نشون بده.
ازین پنل کناری کاربر میتونه بین نتایج جستجو حرکت کنه و در عین حال تو صفحه ای که باز کرده حضور داشته باشه.

این سبک جستجو به سایت های رتبه پایین کمک میکنه بهتر دیده بشند(شاید جستجوهای صفرکلیک هم کمتر بشند) اما شاید نرخ پرش بره بالا.

این ویژگی ها تو Chrome Canary قابل تست هست.

موفق باشید.

----------


## amirgoogle

خیلی عالی و جالبه واقعا ممنون همیشه بروز و عالی هستین. :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------

*dbchista*

----------


## davood4000

درود همکاران آیا اینستا فیلتر شده؟

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل داره به یه ویژگی جدید فکر میکنه. Big Moments یا همون لحظه های بزرگ، برای پوشش دادن فوری(لحظه به لحظه) اخبار.
گوگل ممکنه این اطلاعات رو از سازمان های دولتی جمع آوری کنه.
این اطلاعات متکی به قابلیت های یادگیری ماشین هست که در سال 2018 به گوگل نیوز اضافه شد.

این تیم توسط الیزابت رید اداره میشه که قبلا رهبری google maps و GMB رو به عهده داشته.

فعلا مشخص نیست این ویژگی چه زمانی و به چه شکلی راه اندازی میشه و گوگل قصد داره ارزیابی بیشتری انجام بده.

بریم پست بعدی امشب :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام
صبح سرد و زیبای پاییزی تون بخیر

گوگل طبق روال هرسال مهم ترین جستجوهای هالووین رو منتشر کرده.
جستجوی فیلم های هالووین، لباس های هالووین، جاهای وحشتناک و کارای شبح گونه و... و البته تکه های کدوتنبل.

فیلم ها هر سال ثابت اند اما لباس ها و... فرق می کنند.
انتشار این اطلاعات نشون میده که چه چیزی توجه جامعه رو جلب کرده و تمرکز کردن رو فرهنگ عامه می تونه به پررنگ شدن نام تجاری شما کمک کنه.

این روزا(هفته اول اکتبر)جستجوی کلمه کلیدی "تکه کدوتنبل"، 470%  و جستجوهایی مثل "خانه های جن زده" 500% رشد داشتند.

اگه کسی تو آمریکا دوست و فامیل داره بگه رعایت کنند، هنوز کرونا تموم نشده :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل در حال راه اندازی فیلترهای جدیدی برای جستجو هست که به مردم کمک میکنه آگاهانه تر تصمیم بگیرند.

این فیلتر Eco-friendly هست یعنی دوست دار محیط زیست.

تاثیر گذاری این ویژگی به این صورت هست که:
مثلا می خواید تشریف ببرید سفر، و پرواز مورد علاقه تونو جستجو می کنید. گوگل در کنار بقیه اطلاعات، میزان آلودگی به ازای هر صندلی رو هم میاره. به این ترتیب شما می تونید پرواز یا هر وسیله نقلیه دیگه ای رو انتخاب کنید که آلودگی کمتری داشته باشه.
یا می خواید هتل رزرو کنید. باز گوگل بیکار نمیشینه و میگه که این هتل چقدر ضایعات تولید میکنه. اون وقت می تونید هتلی انتخاب کنید که هم به شما خدمت کنه هم به طبیعت.
همین طور تو مسیریابی ها قراره راهنمایی های این شکلی داشته باشه.

تخمین زده شده که مسیریابی سازگار با محیط زیست می تونه سالانه از انتشار بیش تز یک میلیون تن کربن جلوگیری کنه که معادل حذف بیش از 200,000 خودرو از جاده ست.

بیشتر این ویژگی ها از 2022 در آمریکا و بعضا اروپا شروع به کار می کنند.

----------


## dbchista

سلام
آخرین روز و شب های ماه مهرتون بخیر

مایکروسافت و یاندکس یه کار خفن انجام دادند.

"یه تغییر در ایندکس شدن محتوا در موتورهای جستجو"
IndexNow یه پروتکل جدید که به همه موتورهای جستجو اطلاع میده محتوایی تازه منتشر شده یا بروز شده و زمان ایندکس شدن رو به طور قابل توجهی کاهش میده.
این پروتکل از نوامبر 2021 شروع به کار میکنه.
بخش جالش اینه که اوپن سورس(کد باز) هست-ببینید میکروسافت این کارو کرده ها-
البته محدودیت 10000 آدرس اینترنتی در روز رو داره.

کد این پروتکل به وردپرس هم داده شده تا خودشو سازگار کنه.

به نظرتون مایکروسافت و یاندکس برای رضای خدا و کاربرا این کار خوبو انجام دادند یا برای لرزه افکندن به تن تنومند گوگل؟!

سربلند باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------


## dbchista

سلام

اینستاگرام یه قابلیت جدید اضافه کرده، Collab.
این قابلیت امکان همکاری در نویسندگی پست ها رو به کاربرا میده(co-author content).
این قابلیت تو قسمت account گزینه Collabs و دکمه Invite Collaborator برا بعضیا وجود داره.

اگه این قابلیت فعال بشه و شما کسی رو به عنوان همکار رسمی دعوت کنید هر دو نام، در سربرگ پست نشون داده میشه و پست برای مخاطبای هر دو پیج نشون داده میشه.
باید توجه کنیم که این قابلیت برای نوشتن مشترک طراحی شده نه برای ایجاد مشترک_Co-Author, Not Co-Create_

اینستا این قابلیت رو قشنگ از Duet تیک تاک یاد گرفته و انکار هم نمیکنه.
این قابلیت کمک میکنه کسب و کارهای نوپا و کسایی که میخاید برای کسب و کارشون وارد اینستا بشند بتونند بهتر عمل کنند.
چون تیک تاک برای نوپاها خیلی خوب عمل کرده(نمونه اش همین خابی لیم، کابی لیم هم میگند).

 :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی: خیلی خوبه که اینستا هرجا یه قابلیت خوب میبینه تو خودش تغییر ایجاد میکنه نه اینکه بیاد رقیب رو بی ارزش جلوه بده یا بدگویی کنه یا بگه همینه که هست...

سربلند باشید

----------


## dbchista

سلام

اینستاگرام اطلاعات بیشتری برای اکانت های تجاری ایجاد میکنه.
قبلا بخش Insights اینستا محدود به کاربرایی بود که شما رو دنبال می کنند اما حالا این اطلاعات شامل کاربرایی میشه که به نحوی با پست های شما engaged(درگیری) داشتند.

بریم پستای بعدی

----------


## dbchista

سلام

3 جایگزین رایگان برای وقتایی که Google Alerts کار نمیکنه:


- Talkwalker Alerts: می تونید ازین ابزار برای نظارت بر وبلاگ، انجمن ها، وب سایت و توییتر استفاده کنید. برخلاف Google Alerts که به همه منابع نظارت میکنه، Talkwalker Alerts به کاربرا اجازه میده نتایج رو براساس منابعی که بیشتر به اونا اهمیت میدند فیلتر کنند.

- Social Searcher: مشابه Google Alerts نیست اما می تونید نام تجاری خودتونو سرچ کنید ببینید کجا و چطور در وب اومده. روزانه می تونید 100 جستجو انجام بدید.

- Mention: ابزار نظارت بر شبکه های اجتماعی. می تونید تو ردیف های رایگان حداکثر 3 اکانت شبکه اجتماعی رو بررسی کنید.

امیدوارم براتون مفید باشند.

----------


## dbchista

سلام

تیک تاک با یه میلیارد کاربر فعال(در ماه) جزو اپ های رده بالای شبکه های اجتماعی هست.
طی بررسی هایی در مورد این محبوبیت نتایج زیر به دست اومده:
- 64% کاربرا معتقدند که می تونند خود واقعی شون باشند.
- 56% کاربرا گفتند که می تونند ویدئوهایی ارسال کنند که نمی تونند جاهای دیگه بذارند(محتوای منحصر بفرد در حالیکه محتوای اینستاگرام، توییتر و فیس بوک یکسان هست).
- 53% کاربرا می تونند به دیگران اعتماد کنند(در مورد اینکه اونا هم خود واقعی شون هستند).
- 31% کاربرا نظرشون اینه که تیک تاک باعث افزایش روحیه شون میشه، برخلاف فیس بوک که به دلیل تاثیرات منفی بر سلامت روان تیتر رسانه ها شده است.

موفق باشید.

----------


## dbchista

سلام

فیس بوک اسمش رو به "متا" تغییر داد.

شوکه شدید؟! یه ذره نفس بکشید بقیه شو بگم...

تغییر نام یعنی تغییر چهره و این شرکت بخاطر اهداف بلندپروازانه اش اینکارو کرده.
متا از کلمه metaverse گرفته شده که به محیط سه بعدی اشاره داره که در اون، افراد می تونند فضای مجازی مشابهی به اشتراک بذارند.

مارک زاکر برگ گفته:
در متاورس کاربران با کلاه های VR وارد سیستم میشند و به عنوان هولوگرام با همدیگه ارتباط می گیرند.
(فک کنم ایده لباس رو از اسکوییدگیم گرفته ایده هولوگرام رو هم از ابری با احتمال بارش کوفته قلقلی)

همون طور که متوجه شدید این تغییر نام تو شرکت هست نه محصول فیس بوک.
هیچ نشانه ای هم وجود نداره که فیس بوک به عنوان محصول بتونه به جایی برسه اما در حال حاضر همه خدمات این شرکت به فعالیت شون ادامه میدند.
هرچند که مارک زاکر برگ گفته اولویتش متاورس هست.

خبر جذابی بود.
دلاتون شاد.

----------


## dbchista

سلام

یه خبر خوب اینستاگرامی اینکه:
همه می تونن تو استوری ها لینک بذارند.

دیگه تعداد فالور مهم نیست و این قابلیت برای همه وجود داره.

موفق باشید.

----------


## dbchista

سلام

مایکروسافت اکتبر گذشته از پروتکل جدید IndexNow خبر داد ولی گوگل نگفته بود که میخاد ازش استفاده بکنه یانه. سخنگوی گوگل اعلام کرده که میخاد امتحانش کنه.
مایکروسافت و یاندکس IndexNow رو معرفی کردند تا در صورت به روزرسانی صفحه یا اضافه شدن صفحه جدید، موتورهای جستجو باخبر بشند.
این فناوری نیازهای موتورهای جستجو برای خزیدن وب سایت ها رو کاهش میده و باعث صرفه جویی تو پهنای باند و منابع میشه.
CMSها، CDNها و شرکت های سئو از این فناوری حمایت کردند.

بعد از گوگل، وردپرس تاثیرگذارترین نهاد هست برای حمایت یا عدم حمایت از این فناوری که به نظر میرسه جای اینکه رو هسته تغییراتی بده می خواد با یه افزونه جدید ازین فناوری حمایت کنه.

هیچ صحبتی در مورد اینکه آزمایش گوگل چقدر طول میکشه نشده.

موفق باشید.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## dbchista

سلام

یوتیوب دیس لایک ها رو دیگه به کاربرا نشون نمیده اما این دکمه رو به طور کامل حذف نمیکنه(و برای کریتور نشون داده میشه). کاربرا می تونند دیس لایک کنند اما تعدادشو نمی بینند.
بعضیا به این روش اعتراض کردند و گفتند که بهتره تعداد دیس لایک ها نشون داده بشه چون ممکنه رو تصمیم بقیه کاربرا برای دیدن یا ندیدن ویدئو تاثیر داشته باشه اما یوتیوب اعلام کرده آزمایش ها نشون میده تاثیر قابل توجهی نداره.
چرا نشون دادن تعداد دیس لایک ها حذف شده؟ چون بعضیا ازین دکمه به عنوان حمله به ویدئو استفاده می کردند و یوتیوب خواسته جلوی اینکارو بگیره.

موفق باشید.

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

FTC متوجه شده که OpenX داده های شخصی جمع آوری شده از کودکان زیر 13سال رو قاچاق میکنه و همچنین بچه ها رو در معرض تبلیغات قرار میده که نقض قوانین COPPA هست.

یکی از قوانین COPPA این هست که وب سایت هایی که برای بچه های زیر 13سال طراحی شده اند باید اجازه والدین رو داشته باشند.
OpenX چی هست؟ یه شرکت مبادله تبلیغات هست برای نشون دادن تو سایت ها.

حالا OpenX، دو میلیون دلار جریمه شده چون از دیتاهای بچه ها استفاده کرده و هم تو سایت های بچه ها تبلیغات نشون داده(به نحوی که مطابق قوانین نبوده).


برام جالب بود که چقد جدی رو دیتای بچه ها حساس اند و چقد جدی رو تبلیغاتی که برا بچه ها نشون داده میشه قانون اجرا میشه.

موفق باشید.

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

DuckDuckGo برا دسکتاپ مرورگر میسازه.
این با اون اکستنشنی که برای کروم ارائه داده بود فرق داره.
مهم ترین حرفی که راجع به این مرورگر گفته شده اینه که:
یه مرورگر حریم خصوصی نیست، یه مرورگر با احترام به حریم خصوصی هست!

-خب دیگه، خارجیا حرف زدنشون اینطوریه-

بعد هم خودشو با کروم مقایسه کرده و گفته که: تمیزتر، خوشگل تر و سریع تره.

نسخه بتاش در دسترس هست و فعلا معلوم نیست کی آزمایشش تموم بشه.

DuckDuckGo با نشون دادن آمارهایی گفته که روز به روز طرفداراش بیشتر میشند.

سربلند باشید :اخبار متفرقه وب و شبکه های اجتماعی:

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

نرخ رشد DuckDuckGo نسبت به چند سال گذشته به کمترین مقدارش رسیده!
DuckDuckGo از ژانویه 2021 تا 2022، 17% رشد داشته اما این رقم تو سال های گذشته به این ترتیب بود:
ژانویه 2016 تا 2017: 30%
ژانویه 2017 تا 2018: 61%
ژانویه 2018 تا 2019: 62%
ژانویه 2019 تا 2020: 52%
ژانویه 2020 تا 2021: 73%

همین طور سال گذشته دومین موتور جستجو(موبایل) برای کاربران آمریکایی بود اما امسال سوم شده.

بعضیا میگند شاید به این خاطر هست که DuckDuckGo هیچ ابتکار خاصی نشون نداده.

سربلند باشید.

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

دیسکورد هم ایران رو تحریم کرد.
تو ایمیلی که چند دیقه پیش دریافت کردم.
بخش قوانین شون ایران رو به تروریست بودن متهم کرده و قراره بازم تحریم بشیم.

امیدوارم پست بعدی خبر خوب بنویسم براتون.

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

یه مدت بود انجمن رو برام بهم ریخته نشون میداد و نمی تونستم استفاده کنم. حالا که درست شده خوشحالم ولی متاسفانه کلی خبر دست اول جذاب رو از دست دادیم این مدت.

اون چیزی که امروز خوندم و شاید بعضیاتون بدونید اینه که دامنه گوگل متعلق به شرکت گوگل نیست! متعلق به شرکت آلفابت هست.
چند سال پیش بنیان گذاران گوگل یه شرکت هلدینگ تاسیس کردند(آلفابت) که شامل چندتا شرکت پولساز مثل گوگل و چندتا استارتاپ هست.

اگه صفحاتم به هم نریزه بازم براتون پست میذارم و امیدوارم حال وب سایت هاتون و کسب و کار آنلاین تون با اینا بهتر بشه.

زندگی تون پر از نور و برکت

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## dbchista

سلام

گوگل فناوری جدیدی رو معرفی کرده که در کروم استفاده میشه که عکس‌های فوری  تعاملی از صفحات وب ایجاد می‌کنه که تجربه کاربر رو سرعت میده. کروم اسمش رو Freeze Dried Tabs گذاشته و در حال حاضر در حال استفاده است. کاری که  گوگل انجام میده فراتر از یک مکان نگهدارنده اسکرین شاته. این بیشتر  ترکیبی از یک اسکرین شات هست چون میشه  اسکرول کرد و روی پیوندها  کلیک کرد. وقتی بارگیری صفحه واقعی تموم شد، به طور یکپارچه به صفحه  وب واقعی منتقل میشه. ایده این هست که با نشون دادن یک اسکرین شات با  لینک‌های کاربردی و محتوایی که کاربرا می‌تونند از طریق اون پیمایش کنند،  تجربه وب بازدیدکنندگان سایت سریع تر بشه.

----------

*javamobira*

----------

